

What does callback hell means in JavaScript? - afshinmeh
http://i.imgur.com/pYXtBa0.png

======
lhnz
That code would be a lot easier to read if you had used async.js.

The worse callback hell is the callback hell which cannot be seen that easily.
The type you create when you generate a closure inside one of those braces,
which you pass to another function inside this which may or may not execute it
depending on the result of its own callback hell.

~~~
afshinmeh
Ow, I didn't work with async.js ever. Does it work with nodejs as well?

~~~
byoung2
Async was designed for node.js

~~~
afshinmeh
thumb up. thanks.

